# Mabe sign Marbury or Francis



## dychen85 (Nov 14, 2005)

Hey New York has 2 point guards and they rarely use both of them at the same time. I think the Rockets could sign one of them. I think New York is desperate to get rid of Marbury.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

and we need someone to *PASS* to yao


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

*WTF?*


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Steve and Starbury are not coming to houston.


----------



## thetennisyao (Mar 10, 2006)

no to both....unless they give us frye


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

...These offseason suggestions get more ludicrous everyday. Marbury? $15+ million to pick up his sorry complaining ego? Hells no.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

im guessing there is no way in hell we can convince mike james to come be out back up pg next season?


*Go NeTs*


----------



## j-rocket (Feb 22, 2006)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!
Please NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

ok, put the crack pipe down and step away slowly...


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Marbury? Francis? and their contracts?? uke:


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

This is a dumb post, I'm both a New York and Houston fan, this will be the dumbest move of all time. There was a reason Francis was traded away as for Stephon, he's not needed in H-Town. You could say, "Hey he looks pretty damn good on that stat sheet to me," but trust me. I watch 82 games of New York play and we need to rid ourselves of him, but not to Houston. Plus you can't sign either of them as they're still signed for 3 years. What's so bad about Rafer anyways? He gets Ming the ball and Ming can score like that. What's there to complain about? He TO's like 3, but majority of the top TO prone guys in the league are PG's or ballhandlers.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

I'd take their third point guard, Nate, but not Francis or Marbury.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

we dont need a point guard.. rafers the $hit. All we need is a shooting guard.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

> ...These offseason suggestions get more ludicrous everyday.


I think we're attracting too many fans from RealGM.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

raja bell would be a great acquisition and we could possibly ship off stro, cos i think he would fit phoenix's quick style


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Pasha The Great said:


> we dont need a point guard.. rafers the $hit. All we need is a shooting guard.










Man we got Luther Head and David Wesley and dont forget T-mac can play shooting guard too. Really i honestly think we should work on the Pg position


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Legend-Like said:


> Man we got Luther Head and David Wesley and dont forget T-mac can play shooting guard too. Really i honestly think we should work on the Pg position


if tmac is playing the 2 though, we have no one at the 3. we need to draft an athletic wing.


*Go NeTs*


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> if tmac is playing the 2 though, we have no one at the 3. we need to draft an athletic wing.
> 
> 
> *Go NeTs*


sorry, my mind is on the draft right now, draft or sign an athletic wing before we worry about the point.

*Go NeTs*


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Legend-Like said:


> Man we got Luther Head and David Wesley and dont forget T-mac can play shooting guard too. Really i honestly think we should work on the Pg position


WTF? Are you insane? Rafer running the point is enough, Luther's good, but David's OLD. He can't play for us no more. Plus if we need a back up PG, Head should be suffice and there's still recovering Bob Sura. We need a SG who stands at 6'6" by the name of Brandon Roy. We then sign Rasual Butler so that we replace ailing Wesley who can be a backup 2/3. Then sign a backup center, that guy from Dallas DeSagana Diop, since Deke said he's retiring after this year. That way our lineup for next year would be:

PG: Rafer Alston/Bob Sura/Luther Head
SG: Brandon Roy/Luther Head/Rasual Butler
SF: Tracy McGrady/Rasual Butler/Brandon Roy/Ryan Bowen
PF: Chuck Hayes/Stromile Swift/ Juwan Howard/Ryan Bowen
C : Ming Yao/ DeSagana Diop/Stromile Swift


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

You guys just can't randomly sign players, they have contracts

Diop is not a FA and I assume he'll stay in Dallas


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Mavs Maniac said:


> You guys just can't randomly sign players, they have contracts
> 
> Diop is not a FA and I assume he'll stay in Dallas


Woops, yeah, I got confused with him and DJ Ilunga-Mbenga


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Gotham2krazy said:


> WTF? Are you insane? Rafer running the point is enough, Luther's good, but David's OLD. He can't play for us no more. Plus if we need a back up PG, Head should be suffice and there's still recovering Bob Sura. We need a SG who stands at 6'6" by the name of Brandon Roy. We then sign Rasual Butler so that we replace ailing Wesley who can be a backup 2/3. Then sign a backup center, that guy from Dallas DeSagana Diop, since Deke said he's retiring after this year. That way our lineup for next year would be:
> 
> PG: Rafer Alston/Bob Sura/Luther Head
> SG: Brandon Roy/Luther Head/Rasual Butler
> ...


I doubt any of the players you just named well get except Brandon Roy


----------

